# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا}:وحد ة الأمة هي طريق الخلاص-

## عبد الحق آل أحمد

{وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا}

وحدة الأمة هي طريق الخلاص

للدكتور علي بن محمد بن ناصر الفقيهي
- حفظه الله تعالى - 
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده.
أما بعد:
فإن من أهداف الشريعة الإسلامية، والدعوة المحمدية جمع كلمة الأمة وتوحيد صفوفها، وهذا ما توحي به عموم رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى البشرية كافة؛ فقد كان الأنبياء قبله يبعثون إلى أقوامهم خاصة، فكل نبي خاطب قومه بقوله: {اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ} (هود: من الآية61).
أما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أرسل إلى الناس جميعا كما بين الله عزّ وجلّ ذلك في قوله: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَّ كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً} (سـبأ: من الآية28).
وقد خاطب صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس بدعوته قائلا: "يا أيها الناس قولوا لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا".
كما بين لنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض خصائصه بقوله: "وكان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة، وبعثت إلى الناس عامة".
وقد بعث صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين جميعا في وقت كانت البشرية في أشد الحاجة إلى من يأخذ بيدها وينتزعها مما حل بها من ذل وهوان؛ إذ أصبحت تتخبط في أمواج من ظلمات الجهل والفساد في العقيدة والأخلاق والسلوك، فتداركها الله سبحانه بهذا النبي الكريم الرؤوف الرحيم، إذ بعثه على حين فترة من الرسل، وأنزل عليه خير الكتب، وطلب منا الإيمان به تعالى وبرسوله وبالنور الذي أنزله على رسوله فقال تعالى: {فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالنُّورِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْنَا وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ} (التغابن:8).
وقد جاء في هذا النور الذي أنزله على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ليستضيء به العالم كله قوله تعالى: {وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا} (آل عمران: 103) فكان من أهداف الدين الإسلامي جمع كلمة الأمة والحفاظ على وحدتها وسلامة كيانها.
وقد بعث رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجتمع كان من صفاته:
1- لا تربطه عقيدة، فكل واحد يتبع هواه فيسجد للحجر والشجر.
2- وتغير فيه القبيلة القوية على القبيلة الضعيفة فتقتل رجالها وتنهب أموالها.
3- ولا قيمة فيه للقيم والأخلاق، وإنما المقياس هو المال والجاه.
وقد قام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعلاج حاسم لمشكلات هذا المجتمع بما يجب أن يسلكه كل مصلح، فقد نظر للداء ووضع له الدواء، فبدأ بإصلاح القلوب أولاً؛ لأن في القلب مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب، فبدأ بالعقيدة الصحيحة أولاً.
يقول أبو الحسن الندوي في كتابه القيم (ماذا خسر العام بانحطاط المسلمين) تحت عنوان: (قُفل الطبيعة البشرية ومفتاحها):
يقول: "لم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم من عامة المصلحين الذين يأتون البيوت من ظهورها، أو يتسللون إليها من النوافذ، ويكافحون بعض الأدواء الاجتماعية والعيوب الخلقية فحسب، فمنهم من يوفق لإزالة بعضها مؤقتا في بعض نواحي البلاد، ومنهم من يموت ولم ينجح في مهمته.
أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيت الدعوة والإصلاح من بابه، ووضع على قفل الطبيعة البشرية مفتاحه، ذلك القفل الذي أعيى فتحه جميع المصلحين في هذه الفترة، وكل من حاول فتحه من بعده بغير مفتاحه.
دعا الناس إلى الإيمان بالله وحده، وفض الأوثان والعبادات، والكفر بالطاغوت بكل معاني الكلمة، وقام في القوم ينادي: "يا أيها الناس قولوا لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا".
ودعا إلى الإيمان برسالته، والإيمان بالآخرة" اﻫ.
أقول: فلما صفت عقيدتهم وتوجهت قلوبهم إلى الله تبارك وتعالى وحده، محققة حكمته تعالى من خلقه لعباده كما في قوله تعالى: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ} (الذريات:56).
وقوله: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} (الأنعام: 162-163).
وضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القواعد والأسس التي تقوم عليها الوحدة الإسلامية بتشريع وتوجيه من الله تبارك وتعالى، ومن تلك الأسس:
أولاً: ربط الأمة بأعمال وأقوال تشعرهم بوحدتهم؛ لا فرق بين شخص وآخر في ذلك، مثل الشهادة لله بالوحدانية ولمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة.
فلا يدخل أحد الإسلام إلا بهما، ففي حديث عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه في صحيح البخاري ومسلم قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة.." الحديث.
فجميع المسلمين على اختلاف أجناسهم وأوطانهم ينطقون بهذه الكلمة، وهذا يدل على وحدة الأمة الإسلامية في القول والمعتقد.
ثانياً: يتجهون جميعا بصلاتهم ودعائهم إلى قبلة واحدة، هي الكعبة المشرفة.
ثالثاً: سن لهم صلاة الجمعة والجماعة خلف إمام واحد لا يختلفون عليه.
رابعاً: فرض الله على الأمة صوم شهر واحد في السنة، يصومونه جميعا امتثالا لأمر الله تعالى.
خامساً: فرض عليهم حج بيته الحرام، وساوى بينهم في شعائره.
هذه التشريعات وغيرها من شعائر الإسلام شرعت بهذه الكيفيات لتشعر الأمة الإسلامية بوحدتها وجمع كلمتها، وبذلك يستقيم أمرها ويشتد ساعدها أمام أعدائها.
وقد بين صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته معنى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بما جاء في كتاب الله تعالى وفي سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال تعالى: {وَأَنَّ الْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلا تَدْعُو مَعَ اللَّهِ أَحَداً} (الجـن:18).
والإسلام بتعاليمه السمحة وحدة متكاملة، عقيدة وعبادة ومعاملة، ولم تفلح الأمة في وقت من أوقاتها إلا حين أخذت بتعاليم هذا الدين كاملة، نسأله تعالى أن يعيد الأمة الإسلامية إلى رشدها لتأخذ تعاليم دينها من كتاب ربها وسنة نبيه الصحيحة الشارحة والموضحة لكتاب الله تعالى، الذي شرع للناس ما يصلح لهم في الدنيا والآخرة. والحمد لله رب العالمين.

مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية.

----------

